# David Price vs Tony Thompson / Washed Up Heavyweight Prizefighter 14 RBR



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Liverpool card starts from 7 with Price due on at around 9:30. Anwar-McDonagh follows the main event. 

Prizefighter runs from 8pm-11:30pm.

:bbb


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:bbb


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Greg Wallace is going to be there.

ALL THE STARS.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Even a BLACKBURN PLAYER.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

David Burke making his comeback at the age of 38 after over 7 years out of the ring.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

I hope Thompson can put up a good fight and make things intresting, his weight is a worry though.This prizefighter is a bit of fun and nothing more imo and could cost eddie a few grand in bonuses.


----------



## anklespanker756 (Jun 6, 2012)

Ashedward said:


> I hope Thompson can put up a good fight and make things intresting, his weight is a worry though.This prizefighter is a bit of fun and nothing more imo and could cost eddie a few grand in bonuses.


Yea.. At the odds and Price's suspect chin i've had a couple of quid on Thompson late stoppage.. Expect Price to win really though and the fact Thompson is over a stone heavier than for Wlad is worrying.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Burke dropped in the 4th from a right hand.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Burke down again in the 4th and doesn't need a count. 

That's why you don't come back.


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

His opponent had horrible tats


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

anklespanker756 said:


> Yea.. At the odds and Price's suspect chin i've had a couple of quid on Thompson late stoppage.. Expect Price to win really though and the fact Thompson is over a stone heavier than for Wlad is worrying.


Woth a punt,Price is still very inexperieced as a pro but Thompson is probaly lacks the ambition to do much tonight


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Satchell-Wilton up next.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

What the hell is Satchell playing at with the Sugar Ray Leonard routine??


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Wilton cut over the right eye. Mick Williamson goes to work.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Didn't think Satchell would be on yet.

Also Thompson's gonna knock Price out. I heard a rumour that he dropped David Haye in sparring..


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Thompson really doesn't give a fuck.

I hope you're having a nice holiday you cunt, I bet on you lasting into the 2nd half of the fight. 

If Thompson lets me down he's dead to me.


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Thompson really doesn't give a fuck.
> 
> I hope you're having a nice holiday you cunt, I bet on you lasting into the 2nd half of the fight.
> 
> If Thompson lets me down he's dead to me.


Liverpool in Febuary is the go to destination for out of shape yank heavyeights it seems


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

So Thompson has come in seemingly unprepared I take it?:lol:

That's a shame, on paper he's definitely a very good test for Price but it was difficult enough to distinguish how much he would have left after the Wlad fight without him then coming in overweight.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

4 reasons to watch Prizefighter over the Liverpool card?


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> 4 reasons to watch Prizefighter over the Liverpool card?


Eddie needs to fuck the knockout bonus and get the one on the right a boob job. No symmetry in this photo.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> Eddie needs to fuck the knockout bonus and get the one on the right a boob job. No symmetry in this photo.


:yep


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Is Bunce really doing the phone in show after til 2 am? :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rogan about to moider this mudda

YOU BETTER BELIEVE IT


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

It's Rogie night LIIIIIIIVE


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Roan versus Sos :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rogie's winning this. He's the original prizefighter!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

GO ON ROGIE!

SHOW HIM WHO IS FRESH AND WHO HAS 2 EYES


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Satchell has got this in the bag.

@scrappylinks


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

10-5 Rogan.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Satchell has got this in the bag.


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wilton is.. umm _wilting _a bit.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

I love how shit prizefighter is. Two shot heavyweights rabbit punching the shit out of each other while the commentaors bang on about entertainment. It just about shades saturday night takeaway as a spectacle mind.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl oh Prizefighter.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

And he's out of the ring!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rogan's got this in the bag. 

HE'S THROWING BOMBS

SOSNOWSKI'S FACE IS HIROSHIMA THE DAY AFTER

20-13

HE KNOCKED HIM THROUGH THE ROPES!!! NOT EVEN JOKING!!!! OH ROGAN YOU BEAST


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Lunny said:


> Rogan's got this in the bag.
> 
> HE'S THROWING BOMBS
> 
> ...


The tumble through the ropes made me laugh more than is reasonable!


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

:rofl at Sos doing a cintron. 
:lol: at his cornerman overly energetic yet strangely intermittant towel thrashing.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rogan is a ridiculous human being. Probably the GOAT.

Little headbutt there. 

LOOK AT ROGAN, HE'S TAKING THE PISS!!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

And the original prizefighter is through! Rogie's got this one easily tonight.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Some huge shots from Rogie then! He deserves the knockout bonus there.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: I genuinely love Rogan. I don't care what the people say. 

He was just throwing bombs and then standing there going 'WHAT?'


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

ENTERTAINMENT:eddie


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol: I genuinely love Rogan. I don't care what the people say.
> 
> He was just throwing bombs and then standing there going 'WHAT?'


Yeah. I'm laughing but Rogan is class. And this format definitely suits him.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Here is my pre-fight prediction:



> boy oh boy i wouldnt want to be in the first few rows there, sosnowski's head is liable to land on your lap


WHAT HAPPENED??? WHAT HAPPENED???


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Rogan did well not to gas himself out by going mental on the attack when he had Sosnowski hurt. Seemed content with knowing that it was enough to take the rounds and that he had to pace himself for the rest of the night.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wait, Rogan was the underdog against Sosnowski? Don't get that at all. Would've thought Rogan would've been favourite there.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Here is my pre-fight prediction:
> 
> WHAT HAPPENED??? WHAT HAPPENED???


:lol: good shout.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny's definitely on something funny tonight :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

What's going on over at the bbb* then?

*Boring BoxNation Bill


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"He's asked me to ask you to ask the guy next to you to join him in congratulating both boxers.."

Satchell beats Wilton by "wiiiide margins on the judges cards" - John Rawling.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> What's going on over at the bbb* then?
> 
> *Boring BoxNation Bill


Boring? :huh

Satchell wins 119-112, 119-110, 118-111.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Lunny's definitely on something funny tonight :lol:


:lol: I just legitimately love Rogan. I went to Belfast last year to watch him.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck it, WAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRR A-FOOOOOOOOOORRRRRRCCCEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

:audley


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Boring? :huh


I'm only messing, W.

Audley's up next though. Entertainment!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Haye is pissing his pants after seeing that Rogan performance. Surprise he's not gone home.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

A-Force in top shape! Can't believe he's 1/7 though. Bertino's gonna win this :deal


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Charlie >>>

Hopes she's doing well tonight, I remember her having a rough time in the crowd not too long ago and I was very much concerned for her.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Charlie >>>
> 
> Hopes she's doing well tonight, I remember her having a rough time in the crowd not too long ago and I was very much concerned for her.


:lol:


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

why has bertino got a tattoo of a chain and cross?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Pabby said:


> Charlie >>>
> 
> Hopes she's doing well tonight, I remember her having a rough time in the crowd not too long ago and I was very much concerned for her.


You've put yourself in her friendzone and she doesn't even know you.

Audley getting boo'd? Harsh. If you were stupid enough to buy his fight vs Haye then it's your fucking fault if you feel robbed.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Was Marcus McDonnell on fast forward then? How quick did he give those instructions?

WAR Audley :bbb

:audley


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:rofl Audley's actually gone and done it. What a punch!


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

BOOM. I BELIEVE AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

WHAT A PUNCH FROM AUDLEY. Definitely going to be world champion one day....


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

YES HE CAN

fuck watching real boxing tonight


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> fuck watching real boxing tonight


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

After the defeat to David Price, he went straight back to the drawing board!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Audley has NEVER lost a rematch. NEVER.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Setbacks just set you up for Comebacks. 

Untold Wisdom.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Vano-irons - I was wrong to doubt Audley. I apologise.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

That was nice Audley, happy for you. You're getting KO'd in the Semis though.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

It's hammer time now anyway. WAR Hamilton.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> You've put yourself in her friendzone and she doesn't even know you.


I have _never_ put myself/anyone else in the friendzone. Not even ugly ones, because there's always the chance I could have some kind of heinous accident, in which case I'll have to settle for whatever I can get.

Don't hate on what myself and Charlie have.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

WAR A-FORCE!


:audley


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Roe said:


> @Vano-irons - I was wrong to doubt Audley. I apologise.


BELIEVE!!!!


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: the tweets


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Hamilton looking pretty dapper.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Look out Rogan, you're getting fucking shit-canned.

@Lunny


----------



## Rooq (Jun 6, 2012)

A nation lives in fear...again


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Rooq said:


> A nation lives in fear...again


:lol: We need that back


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> Look out Rogan, you're getting fucking shit-canned.
> 
> @Lunny


Your tears will be delicious when you see Audley cowering in the corner.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

10-9 Hamilton.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The Hoff's up next.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Hoffman is making me laugh and i don't know why. 
Lewison looks and sounds like a diluted Chisora.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Primadonna Kool


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Hamilton boxed well in the first. Caught Williams clean quite a lot.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Your tears will be delicious when you see Audley cowering in the corner.


Audley will be cowering due to the the fact that he is unable to fathom how this God-like power has managed to make its way into his left hand.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Is that Don Charles?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

2-0 Hamilton. Williams upping the pace but he's getting caught a lot. Nice uppercuts from Darren.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

20-18 Hamilton.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

@Wallet called this one nicely.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Oooh the Hoff's down! Lewison looks decent.


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

Lewison looking good, never heard of the fella before!


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Lewison looks pretty good. 
Edit: tha fuck is that stoppage?


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Great speeed from Lewison.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Lewison's moobs, DEAR GOD LEWISON'S MOOBS!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fuck was that stoppage all about?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

http://boxrec.com/list_bouts.php?human_id=586432&cat=boxer

Anwar's opponent. Not the best preparation for a British title fight.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

30-27 Hamilton.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Best semi final line up of a prizefighter so far?

Rogan looked in top form, Audley looked elite level, Lewison looked more than decent as well.


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

The atmosphere for this undercard in Liverpool is dire.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Lewison thinks he's gonna lay em out...what? Rogan? Nah.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

David Price vs Tony Thompson / Washed Up Heavyweight Prizefighter 14 RBR***********************


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Hamilton 40-36


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Bryn said:


> David Price vs Tony Thompson / Washed Up Heavyweight Prizefighter 14 RBR***********************


:huh


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Wallet said:


> :huh


You missed the 'T' in Prizefighter, sunbeam.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Dude looking at the camera when answering Charlie's questions instead of at her.

That's right pal, eyes off.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What's on BN now/next?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Hamilton 50-45. Looking to put a dent in Williams now.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rogan brings so much entertainment that everything is boring in comparison when he's not on our screens.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> You missed the 'T' in Prizefighter, sunbeam.


Change it then.



Pabby said:


> Dude looking at the camera when answering Charlie's questions instead of at her.
> 
> That's right pal, eyes off.


:lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

That advert was @Pabby and his dad.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Hamilton gonna stop Williams soon. He's battering him on the inside now.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Walker time


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

60-54. 

Williams has not been in this fight for a second.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Change it then.


I'll change you in a minute.....permanently.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

70-63 Hamilton.

Fearon getting a bollocking for being too mouthy.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Thought that was a good little round, that. Fuck off Halling.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Flash Jab


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Thought that was a good little round, that.


Yeah but no one fell over.



Flash Jab said:


> Fuck off Halling.


:lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Did someone just try and start a 'USA' chant?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

80-72 Hamilton.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

90-81 Hamilton.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Not at all impressed with this travelodge wifi. Might go and complain to the manager and say this has the potential to spoil my night and ruin my anticipation for Rogan-Harrison 2.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

I suppose one of the fights had to be a dud.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Audley/Rogie II coming up soon. :ibutt


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Looking like Price Thompson will start the same time as Audley Rogan


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

They've gotta pull Williams out against Hamilton now. He's just getting beaten up.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

100-90 Hamilton.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Vano-irons proving he knows fuck all about boxing again with his prizefighter pick getting dumped out first round..


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


>


:rofl


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@chatty Nice one on the Hamilton pick. :good


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Whens price on?


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

110-99 Hamilton.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


>


:rofl:rofl:rofl

WAR ROGAN


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Whens price on?


After Hamilton. Last round now.


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Wallet said:


> After Hamilton. Last round now.


Which answers my next question, can't wait!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wallet said:


> After Hamilton. Last round now.


Shit...it's gonna be on at the same time as Rogan-Audley....Jesus.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

120-108 Hamilton.



Lunny said:


> @Wallet called this one nicely.


:deal


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

What if Hamilton gets robbed!? :stonk


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

118-111, 119-109, 120-108

Hamilton.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Good win for Hamilton. Looked class there.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Am I really going to watch Rogan-Audley rather than Price? I think I am...


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:bbb Let's see Price get the early stoppage.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:audley


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Corollo.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

WAR AUDLEY!!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

How long has Audley been managed by Chris Sanigar? :think


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

ITS ROGAN TIME


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I am the wefewee! Listen to me!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

YOU LOOK SCARED AUDLEY! 


YESSSSsss Rogan has him rattled in the staredown.

his legs are gone before it's started!


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Harrison clearly terrified. Running away. The crowd boos his disgraceful performance. 10-4 round to Rogan.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

More of a fight going on in the crowd by the looks of it..


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Audley looking slick so far. No wonder the Klitschkos want none of him.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

@Lunny is throwing tomatoes at his TV right now, re-living the moment of the Fury fight again.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Pabby said:


> @Lunny is throwing tomatoes at his TV right now, re-living the moment of the Fury fight again.


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"Rogan is a pub fighter / Harrison is boxing" - one of the tweets they just put up :lol:


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Rogan's got him ready to be KO'd. Audley's eye's roll into the back of his head as he stumbles onto his stool. His trainer contemplates calling it off.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

They've got some bell-end with a guitar in the ring in Liverpool.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Can't believe I wrote Audley off :lol: He's bossing this prizefighter. Harrison is boxing.

:audley


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

I had that 30-22 to Rogan


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

4-0 in rematches. Warrior.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I actually wanna see Audley/Haye II. Just for the build up again.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Wallet said:


> They've got some bell-ends in Liverpool.


:think


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

The Tiger's on his way to the ring now.

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrreat!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Thompson will take a dive in 2.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Thompson has his own rapper going with him to the ring. An old grey-haired man is his MC.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> :think


 @Teeto


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

David 'No Chin' Price


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

You know what..













WAR Thompson.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Chisora-Audley March 16th.

Make it happen.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: 

I said some.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Wuh oh, national anthems.....

Cue crying yanks for the next year


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

National Anthems!? atsch :lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Bryn said:


> National Anthems!? atsch :lol:


My exact thoughts.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

"And the home of the brave.."







Enter Tony Thompson.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

National anthems for fights that don't involve the Irish one/one of those lovely upbeat central/South American ones <<<<<


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Why've they got a Welshman singing the English anthem? :lol:

Sounds like @Bryn


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

A white dude called Leeroy? No way.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Why've they got a Welshman singing the English anthem? :lol:
> 
> Sounds like @Bryn


You know nothing.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

War Tiger!


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:wales WAR TIGER! :ibutt


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

From Washington DNDC


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

For those that don't know, Tony Thompson is a former WBO Inter Continental champion. He also knocked down David Haye in sparring.

:audley


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WHOA NELLY


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

OH SHIT


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Fucking hell!!


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Woaaaaaaah!


----------



## faz (Jan 25, 2013)

THOMPSON WINS BY KO


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

WHAT THE MOTHERSHIT


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

SHIT THE BED


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

:rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl :rofl


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

LIVERPOOL IS SILENT!


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

wat


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:stonk I'm dying here, I have imploded.:stonk

WHOA NELLY:stonk


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

:lol: Brilliant.

"And I bet Tyson Fury's watching this.."


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

And people laughed when I said he was being massively overhyped


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Not a massive punch tbh, just in awkward place. 
anyway :lol:


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

He needs to sign with Matchroom and get some American sparring.


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

I don't even dislike Price, but I'm laughing uncontrollably here. No idea why.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Fucking hell. 

The atmosphere there is actually AWKWARD

Massive awkward silence


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

All those that mocked those of us that thought Fury would beat Price. :lol:


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Wow, pure china. Worse than Khan.:lol:

I picked over 7.5 rounds cos I didn't rate Price, never thought this would happen.:lol:


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

"I don't feel hes been exposed at all" 
Shut the fuck up smith.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

@Teeto, is there an awkward silence over the whole of Liverpool?


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Tyson fury must be pissing himself


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Well I'm surprised but not that surprised if that makes sense. Price was way too overhyped.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> He needs to sign with Matchroom and get some American sparring.


:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

@Flea Man


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Tyson fury must be pissing himself


He should have took the money and done it himself, eh?:yep


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Surreal stuff.



Vano-irons said:


> Tyson fury must be pissing himself


*Lunny loads up more tomatoes*


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> He should have took the money and done it himself, eh?:yep


:deal


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

That chin.


Price is very humble in defeat, good lad.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Hard to dislike David Price. Hope he comes back well. I think he can. Still think Fury beats him though.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Bit gutted for Price but seeing Maloney close to tears almost makes it worth it! Bwahahaha maloney you tosseerrrrr


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

So it's Audley vs Rossy in the pf final.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Scousers just don't have chins, it's official, they cannot take a shot.


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Tyson fury must be pissing himself


In the fury household, the celebrations have just started :yep


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Liverpoolians!:lol:


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

"Liverpoodlians" :lol:


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Bit gutted for Price but seeing Maloney close to tears almost makes it worth it! Bwahahaha maloney you tosseerrrrr


His eyes were so glassy.:lol:


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

Both with good interviews. Props.

"Liverpoolians", "that sissy Tyson Fury" and Maloney looking upset are all good things in my book.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Fury-Thompson. :ibutt 



LET'S DO THIS.




Tiger is a hero.


----------



## Nyanners :sad5 (Jun 8, 2012)

Right on the button. Back to the drawing board. That's Heavyweight boxing for you. Liverpoolians.

Some right one liners coming out of this.

Still a fan of Price, he's got great support. And it was a neck shot to be fair, so the jury is still out. Nice bloke though, no ego whatsoever. Watch Tyson Fury though come out with no class.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Fury won't fight Thompson though.


----------



## Wiirdo (May 31, 2012)

Price=big stif cunt.


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Flash Jab said:


> Right on the button. Back to the drawing board. That's Heavyweight boxing for you. Liverpoolians.
> 
> Some right one liners coming out of this.
> 
> Still a fan of Price, he's got great support. And it was a neck shot to be fair, so the jury is still out. Nice bloke though, no ego whatsoever. Watch Tyson Fury though come out with no class.


:lol: Flash Jab <<<<<<<


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Is it "heavyweight boxing"?


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

:lol:

Fury >>>

Price looked decent enough, pushed a bit too much with his shots at times, but that wasn't a big shot at all. It was just a clean, flush shot.


----------



## 1971791 (Jul 14, 2012)

That was a carbon copy of the Mitchell-Banks fight.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)




----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Sky sound well happy about Price getting KO'd


----------



## Bryn (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Thompson vs Fury is a logical fight to make now. Price can come back, but those questions will always be there now. It didn't even look a hard shot in truth.



12downfor10 said:


>


:lol:


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol: Sky sound well happy about Price getting KO'd


:yep


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

I didn't think it was possible to lose 139 times :lol:


----------



## Phileas Flash (Jul 13, 2012)

Shocked, and it didn't look a massive shot, as some of you guys have said. More alarming to me, was on the slower replays how Price's left was right down by his waist for the whole exchange, he didn't even bring it up when Thompson was right in close. I think Thompson saw it and BOOM - fight over.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

What do people make of Stalker then? Hard to rate on this admittedly.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> What do people make of Stalker then? Hard to rate on this admittedly.


He's too old.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Steve Bunce and Barrie Jones saying that David Price needs to get an immediate rematch. Don't see the point in that at all. Wouldn't end well.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

GazOC said:


> He's too old.


Yeah I worry that it may be a bit too late to make the transition now.


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Rematch not the way forward. Won't achieve anything. Sad night as really like Pricey, alas he has a glass chin. That wasn't even a massive punch to be fair. He needs to regroup and work on his defence.


----------



## GazOC (Jun 2, 2012)

Roe said:


> Steve Bunce and Barrie Jones saying that David Price needs to get an immediate rematch. Don't see the point in that at all. Wouldn't end well.


I'm not sure enough happened in tonights fight to make any confident call on a rematch. It didn't tell me much other than to confirm Prices chin hasn't improved sinces the Ams and he maybe needs to look at ways of using his height to protect it more.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Gonna be awkward when they tell him about Price...


----------



## Ashedward (Jun 2, 2012)

GazOC said:


> He's too old.


He will have to learn fast and will be moved fast i hope he`s good enough for European level at least


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Steve Bunce and Barrie Jones saying that David Price needs to get an immediate rematch. Don't see the point in that at all. Wouldn't end well.


I think it's a good idea tbh. Maybe not immediate but in the next 2-3 fights. There's no point having it hang over him.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Watching Rogan lose to Harrison and then Price get KO'd....today is a dark day.

Gonna go top myself before Fury gets on twitter...


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

I can't help but get the feeling Price is one of those that can beat almost anybody, but also lose to anyone who can land clean against him. 

Say what you want about Wlad - at least he fights to protect his weaknesses and to supplement his strengths. Price and his team should have recognised his chin was a bad incident waiting to happen from the start and use Wlad as a huge inspiration and influence in style and preparation.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Audley time.

:audley


----------



## Webzcas (Jun 22, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Watching Rogan lose to Harrison and then Price get KO'd....today is a dark day.
> 
> Gonna go top myself before Fury gets on twitter...


 :lol


----------



## dkos (Jun 2, 2012)

I think Price should fight Sprott or Towers to win the Lonsdale title outright and, assuming he wins, have the rematch with Thompson in the summer.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jay said:


> I can't help but get the feeling Price is one of those that can beat almost anybody, but also lose to anyone who can land clean against him.


Can't agree with that. Price did well in stopping a load of faded domestic guys at best. We've never seen him beat anyone tricky, anyone tall or anyone in form or anything special really. Obviously he was still only a prospect coming through but there's still no signs that he could beat anyone.



Jay said:


> Say what you want about Wlad - at least he fights to protect his weaknesses and to supplement his strengths. Price and his team should have recognised his chin was a bad incident waiting to happen from the start and use Wlad as a huge inspiration and influence in style and preparation.


Agree with this though. They (and mainly Frank Maloney here) spent too long slagging Wlad off saying he was boring and that Price is so much more exciting etc. It was nonsense and now they find themselves in a similar position. Well in a worse position because Wlad was at a higher level when he got KO'd.


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> *Can't agree with that. Price did well in stopping a load of faded domestic guys at best. We've never seen him beat anyone tricky, anyone tall or anyone in form or anything special really. Obviously he was still only a prospect coming through but there's still no signs that he could beat anyone.
> *
> 
> Agree with this though. They (and mainly Frank Maloney here) spent too long slagging Wlad off saying he was boring and that Price is so much more exciting etc. It was nonsense and now they find themselves in a similar position. Well in a worse position because Wlad was at a higher level when he got KO'd.


Maybe a bit too far, although I did say almost. He has good intangibles in terms of his size, and relatively decent power. I've always felt like he was just a tall person who had to learn how to fight/box, rather than someone who it was an instinct and natural state for. He always looked not just robotic, but like he was going through specific moves he's only learnt through rote - he never looked natural for me.

Then and again, I've never been a fan, and thus I may have been a tad too over critical on him.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Look at Haye shouting advice/encouragement to Audley


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Always believe. Yes he can. #Audley2013 #FutureLegend


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

another one goes down...


----------



## Indigo Pab (May 31, 2012)

That was a beautiful left hand to be fair.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> Always believe. Yes he can. #Audley2013 #FutureLegend


YES HE CAN


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Believe!!!!


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Bring on Wlad!

:audley


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Former British, European, WBF and 2 time Prizefighter champion!


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

didn't even know he was still fighting...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

And people said Eddie didn't have a heavyweight..

:audley


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

And Audley had a broken rib as well! What a warrior!


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

:lol: Roe you're killing me!

Get Audley on the Froch / Kessler bill :happy


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

:lol: Eddie is such a spiritual guru.


----------



## Vano-irons (Jun 6, 2012)

Fuck it, I'm over the moon Audley has won


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Vano-irons said:


> Fuck it, I'm over the moon Audley has won


I actually can't stop smiling. :lol:

Harrison is boxing.


----------



## Wallet (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> :lol: Look at Haye shouting advice/encouragement to Audley


Yeah, and they used to _really_ hate each other.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Wallet said:


> Yeah, and they used to _really_ hate each other.


:lol:


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Harrison vs W.Klitschko... make it happen


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

probably gets taken down soon - but there's a video of the stoppage. His arms were by his side, limpless, and he was wobbling like an idiot.

When Khan is in that situation - his arms are at least up, and he's trying to give the impression that he wants to go on. It looks worse every time I watch this. Really not a good stoppage (from Team Prices POV).


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jay said:


> probably gets taken down soon - but there's a video of the stoppage. His arms were by his side, limpless, and he was wobbling like an idiot.
> 
> When Khan is in that situation - his arms are at least up, and he's trying to give the impression that he wants to go on. It looks worse every time I watch this. Really not a good stoppage (from Team Prices POV).


Don't see what difference it makes where his arms are tbh. When Khan got knocked out by Prescott he was fucked as well. Maybe the difference is that Khan didn't get clumped by an 18 stone heavyweight?

The biggest worry is that we've only seen Price caught about 2 or 3 times at most. Once again Skelton when he was wobbled a little and now this against Thompson. He can still make it back but it's a long way to go.


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)

Prices head was spinning around and around and around


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

It's just the instinct when he's hurt like that. I suppose I'm using Khan as a comparison because of the similar bodily reactions to shots/getting put down etc.


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

Jay said:


> His arms were by his side, limpless, and he was wobbling like an idiot.


Yeah what an idiot for wobbling...

WTF are you on about, Jay?! What does 'limpless' even mean!?


----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> Yeah what an idiot for wobbling...
> 
> WTF are you on about, Jay?! What does 'limpless' even mean!?


ooops...

I _may _have meant limbless...


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

@Jay inventing more new words. Pictorial.


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)




----------



## Jay (May 31, 2012)

Roe said:


> @Jay inventing more new words. Pictorial.


Indeed. Shame pictorial is actually a word...


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

Did harrison fight rogan tonight?


----------



## Lunny (May 31, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Did harrison fight rogan tonight?


Yeah, Rogan knocked out Sosnowski (at one point sending him flying through the ropes) and then got outboxed by Audley who went on to win it and proclaim himself king of all boxing. #YESWECAN


----------



## Roe (Jun 1, 2012)

BUMPY KNUCKLES said:


> Did harrison fight rogan tonight?


He didn't just fight him, he destroyed him.

But yeah. They met in the semi finals and Harrison boxed pretty well on the back foot, making Rogan miss and countering well. Won all 3 rounds and got the decision :good


----------



## BUMPY (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm glad Audley won I feel sorry for the poor guy. Fucking hell though what the hell happened to Price how did that shot knock him out!


----------



## Thomas!! (Nov 9, 2012)




----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

are yall proud of audley?


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Lunny said:


> @Teeto, is there an awkward silence over the whole of Liverpool?


Haha not sure mate, I didn't go out last night or anything. Probably is though


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

12downfor10 said:


> :think





Roe said:


> @Teeto


:lol:


----------



## Twelvey (Jun 6, 2012)

Jay said:


> probably gets taken down soon - but there's a video of the stoppage. His arms were by his side, limpless, and he was wobbling like an idiot.
> 
> When Khan is in that situation - his arms are at least up, and he's trying to give the impression that he wants to go on. It looks worse every time I watch this. Really not a good stoppage (from Team Prices POV).


Price got instantly KO'd when someone mentioned Tyson Fury :deal


----------

